# Trouble with Thighs



## Cliff H. (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't explain what happend.  Everything went fine for a while.

Marinated a big pack of thighs in Chiavetta's for a couple of hours. " First time using it and loved the flavor ".  





Sacrificed one latex glove for the cause.







Used about 3/4 chimney of well lit  Royal Oak.  Grilled the thighs " Roadside Style" .  Indirect for 15 min per side and baste over the coals.







All seemed to be going well until I broke out the digital thermometers.  I had to check the dome temp and internal temp to make sure everything was on the up and up.  After about 45 min to an hour my fuel was only holding at a little over 200 deg.  The internal temp of the meat was around 150 best I could tell.

I took drastic measuers and cooked for the next thirty min  directly over the coals. After 1-1/2 hours I gave up and took the meat off.  I never got to 165 but the juice ran clear and no red.  There were a few large pcs that could have cookd longer.  That tells me the thermos were reading right. Maybe I should have used more charcoal to begin with.

After eating about six pcs I decided that I would try and do better next time


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 22, 2006)

Double check that Therm. Sounds like an adventure


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2006)

There them big pics are  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2006)

I always use a full chimney of charchol when grilling, especially with lump. Lump has lots of space between the pieces and doesn't fill the chimney as well as briqets. If you have any leftover coals after your cook, save them and mix in with fresh coals on your next cook, so as to not waste any coals by using a lot in the initial start up.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I can't explain what happend.  Everything went fine for a while.
> 
> Marinated a big pack of thighs in Chiavetta's for a couple of hours. " First time using it and loved the flavor ".
> 
> ...



Cliff you didn't mention how you had your bottom and top vents set?  That could have been the culprit to the low temps.  One thing that will prevent this from happening with future cooks it to either get a cheap probe thermometor or Digital (ET-73) and place it in your top vent to monitor the temp from the beginning so you're able to make the adjustments earlier.  

You still did a fabulous job on the chicken, looked great to me!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2006)

Never ran in to that problem with direct/indirect grilling...usually I go with a full chimney and the bottom vents wide open.  I usually get temps in the 400 degree range or a little lower...I finish directly over the coals to get x-tra crispy skin...

Still looked good to me Cliff...sometimes the labor makes the end taste that much better... 8)


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2006)

The Chicken looks good how did it taste?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cliff you didn't mention how you had your bottom and top vents set?  That could have been the culprit to the low temps.



Larry, I had the bottom vent open about 1/2.  When I realized what was going on I opened it all the way.  I may use lump next time.  I know it burns very hot for over an hour when fully lit.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Chicken looks good how did it taste?



The flavor was outstanding.  I really liked the marinate. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Looks like enough charcoal.  How far above the charcoal was the poultry?  Do whatever it takes (more fuel, poultry closer) to make sure you are grilling at @325 to 350*.  Indirect is correct.  Thighs should be cooked in about 30 minutes.
> 
> How long was the poultry out of the refrigerator before you put it on the fire?  Was it completely thawed?



Grilled on top rack of One Touch Silver.  The chicken was completely thawed.  I will open the bottom vents all the way next time.  I had them shut down to about 1/2 for most of the cook.  My Bad.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Cliff, the big pic's looked great!
Looked like good eats to me  



Check the therm.


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I can't explain what happend.  Everything went fine for a while.
> 
> 
> Cliff the chicken looked like Good Eats to me on this end , when using coals I load the chimmney starter full and keep a second handy. Never used lump before so cant help ya there , and I usually keep the vents on my smoker opened wide till the temp starts going up higher than I want. Got to love those chimmney starters , no more wait for the lighter fluid to kick in .


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2006)

Well if you happen to be using Royal Oak briquettes..would attribute that as the major cuz of the problemo.  That is the sorriest crap ever invented by man. Now if you was using their bland of lump..would say time you got it well involved with the fire it had exhausted its heat..cuz lump works thataway.  If you got a love affair with briquettes try Kingsford Mesquite Flavor.  Kingsford aint near as good as it used to be but it always be mo betta than Royal Oak.  If that dont turn out to be the issue repoat back cuz you got an air intake situation.  Try some Ozark Oak Lump sometime if you can find it.  Its the best grilling type charcoal on the market. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2006)

I think you hit it on the head Wheel. 

 I have heard good and bad about Royal Oak and Kingsford.  Royal Oak does not burn hot enough for me.  I have used lump a few times.  It burns very hot.  I think I will use it for a while once I get done with this big back of bricks.


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 28, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I think you hit it on the head Wheel.
> 
> I have heard good and bad about Royal Oak and Kingsford.  Royal Oak does not burn hot enough for me.  I have used lump a few times.  It burns very hot.  I think I will use it for a while once I get done with this big back of bricks.




Well all things have both pluses and minuses but I will stick with Kingsford brickets theu aint let me down yet. I am just thankful for whomever made those chimmines for starting them , LOL.


----------

